# Finally going to bed on her own



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Up until last night, we had to follow Maggie round and round the house with her bob-bob-bobbing along in front of us until we could convince her to let us pick her up and put her to bed for the night. Last night, she went into her cage on her own for a bedtime snack and I sneaked over and shut her door. Tonight, she did it again. Maybe she's finally realizing that she'll get to come back out tomorrow and she doesn't have to argue about bed time. She still coos and bangs her toys to protest that she's not sleepy, but only for a few minutes, and then she settles down for the night. I really hated being the bad guy who had to put her in the cage when she didn't want to go, so I made her daddy do it two nights ago and after that is when she started going in on her own.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a good bird Maggie is! Give her some extra scritches and kisses!

Terry


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Siobhan said:


> She still coos and bangs her toys to protest that she's not sleepy


I love it when Ollie does that - middle of the night in the dark and she's kicking around a cat bell ("I don't WANNA!"). Gives me the giggles.


----------

